# Schubert D. 960 - Opinions



## Romantic Geek

Hi TC,

I see many members talk about Schubert's Piano Sonata in Bb Major, D. 960 as one of their favorite piano works (as evidenced by some of the lists around on this website). There's a lot of enthusiasm around this piece. My question is...why? 

Don't get me wrong, I love the piece. For those that know me well, I looooove Schubert. However, when I was first acquainting myself with the sonatas, this wasn't the first one that really stuck with me. If that's the case with you too, please let me know. But I'm wondering more about those who prefer D. 960 over all the other sonatas. 

Thanks


----------



## joen_cph

It took a long time and a lot of recordings before I began to appreciate it; indeed it can sound repetitious and not very inventive, the Finale especially if played boringly. But _performance_ is quintessential here.

Some major contrasts are exemplified by the *Richter-versions *from Praga or Eurodisc (tragic, extremely slow first movement) versus the flowing, improvisatory style of *Horowitz RCA *and to a lesser extent *Horowitz DG*. If one generally prefers romantic piano music to the slow meanderings of Schubert here, Horowitz RCA is the one coming closest to that. I love it, but many find it outrageous; it may be an "opener" as regards the work.

Some other fine versions to my liking (meaning romantically coloured) are Sofronitsky and Damgaard (one of the best goodies in his uneven set).

I don´t really know if D960 or *D894 (due to Richter*/Brilliant label, again a very controversial reading) is my favourite among the sonatas. Surely, there are a lot of rather unimportant sonatas in Schubert´s oeuvre.


----------



## Balthazar

The other day _The New York Times_ published this brief Q&A with pianist Paul Lewis about the last page of the slow movement of D960.

"In Schubert, there's this sense of acceptance, I feel. Whereas Beethoven always seems to find an answer, Schubert almost never does. It's so apparent here, in such a heartbreaking way."

Lewis's recent recording of this sonata is one of my favorites.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> The other day _The New York Times_ published this brief Q&A with pianist Paul Lewis about the last page of the slow movement of D960.
> 
> "In Schubert, there's this sense of acceptance, I feel. Whereas Beethoven always seems to find an answer, Schubert almost never does. It's so apparent here, in such a heartbreaking way."
> 
> Lewis's recent recording of this sonata is one of my favorites.


Okay, which are the other favourites?


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Okay, which are the other favourites?


Richter, Kempff, Uchida -- no big surprises...

For something newer, Daniil Trifonov plays it live in recital here.


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve heard a good deal more since my earlier post. On top of my head, at least Yudina should be mentioned.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Richter, Kempff, Uchida -- no big surprises...
> 
> For something newer, Daniil Trifonov plays it live in recital here.


Totally unexpected : no Pollini


----------



## Balthazar

^ Pollini is fine as well. Like much of Schubert, I find that D960 is so masterfully composed with limited technical difficulties that the music tends to outshine the interpreter.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Okay, which are the other favourites?


The versions I have of this marvellous work - Richter, Anda, Kempff, Pollini, Lupu, Fleischer, Brendel , Annie Fischer, Haskill - all have something special to say. But the best all round for me is Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## joen_cph

Another :tiphat: for Kovacevich from me too.


----------



## Ukko

Afanasiev(sp) - Richter ad extremis. 1st recording; the 2nd falls into the abyss.


----------



## Mandryka

Balthazar said:


> The other day _The New York Times_ published this brief Q&A with pianist Paul Lewis about the last page of the slow movement of D960.
> 
> "In Schubert, there's this sense of acceptance, I feel. Whereas Beethoven always seems to find an answer, Schubert almost never does. It's so apparent here, in such a heartbreaking way."
> 
> Lewis's recent recording of this sonata is one of my favorites.


In fact when I read that article l thought I'd listen to Lewis and Kempff (I used his first recording) in the second movement, I couldn't see much in common. He was probably talking about the DG. The Kempff is very strange, by the way, and rather disorienting.

It seems very strange to say that Schubert doesn't find an answer when he has two more movements to go!

And the point about Beethoven is odd too - you know, has he "found an answer" at the end of the second movement of the Eroica? Or at the end of the first movement of op 131?

I suspect what Lewis is saying is half baked.


----------



## worov

Radu Lupu and maria Joao Pires are my favorites, although I also love Schnabel, Kempff and Richter.


----------



## Poodle

Good recording will always show a piece better :angel:


----------



## LarryShone

I have it with Radu Lupu and I love it. Can't say why, it just appeals to me. Maybe we question too much?


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> I have it with Radu Lupu and I love it. Can't say why, it just appeals to me. Maybe we question too much?


It is a good one, bit to hard recorded by Decca.


----------



## lextune

One thing I will add is that the 1st movement repeat MUST be taken, (I'm looking at you Mr. Brendel). If the repeat is ignored you literally remove the only forte in the entire mvmt. ...and that trill! How in God's name could you play the Sonata without it...?!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Agreed. I like Brendel's Schubert as a rule, but he's just flat wrong about that.


----------



## Guest

I like it, but for me it's overly long for the thematic material. Maybe some more turbulent development would help. (Something akin to a 50 minute "Wanderer Sonata" would be nice!)  As far as recordings go, I like Pollini and Lewis.


----------



## lextune

Animal the Drummer said:


> Agreed. I like Brendel's Schubert as a rule, but he's just flat wrong about that.


I should have pointed out that I too, am a big fan of all of Brendel's other Schubert. It makes it doubly strange.


----------



## lextune

In the end there are many I would loath to be without, but if pressed I would go with Richter.


----------

